# Solar panels in Andalucia



## Olddutch (Jan 18, 2011)

We're moving out to Spain in two months time and we're interested in getting photovoltaic solar panels. (not out of necessity but we thought it might lower our energy bills). Does Spain have a scheme whereby you sell your electricity back to the grid? And are there subsidies to be had? Does anybody know? Can anyone recommend a particular brand or company? Any info and advice gladly received. We live in the Baza area (Granada province). Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Olddutch said:


> We're moving out to Spain in two months time and we're interested in getting photovoltaic solar panels. (not out of necessity but we thought it might lower our energy bills). Does Spain have a scheme whereby you sell your electricity back to the grid? And are there subsidies to be had? Does anybody know? Can anyone recommend a particular brand or company? Any info and advice gladly received. We live in the Baza area (Granada province). Thanks


Yes, you can sell your electricity back, though subsidies and tariffs were reduced recently because of the recession. There´s some useful information here:

Solar power in Spain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Olddutch (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks, that's very interesting. Hmm...


----------



## Irish Germany (Aug 23, 2011)

*Solar power*



Alcalaina said:


> Yes, you can sell your electricity back, though subsidies and tariffs were reduced recently because of the recession. There´s some useful information here:
> 
> 
> I have the same interest, but this Wikipedia seems to refer only to large commercial production of electricty.
> ...


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

You can read all the rules, regs & offers you like but if your supplier is Endesa then you will find them less than helpful when it comes to putting your excess leccy back into the grid.

It can be done but don't expect it to be a breeze.

Strange for a country that prides itself on it's solar energy projects....... but there we go.....welcome to Spain


Doggy


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

> I would like to start with heating the pool, then heating, or pre-heating water for the house. Has anyone experience of companies in this area who are reliable?
> 
> Frank.


Why not DIY the pool heater?

Lots of tips here: http://ffaat.pointclark.net/blog/archives/107-DIY-Solar-Pool-Heater.html


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

I know very little but did read once you would need many panels to even make it worthwhile. Remember if a panel is rated at 200 watts thats maximum peak output so the panel would need to follow the suns track during the day to maintain that output. A dull day and the power output drops considerably. You will be using that power as well as topping up storage.
During the night obviously nothing generated and the time when you are not using the supply and would have power to spare.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

My best mate (the ****** responsible for me ending up here!) is totally mad on all things solar. He has been building some interesting solar arrays. There is a Swiss/German(?) guy called Scheffler, who makes solar cookers and the like. There is an amazing sun tracking device that can be built from bits of an old bike and a large rock. I kid you not.

I have all of the plans in PDF format. They´re quite fascinating reading and if you´re a closet engineer, like me, then you will be drooling like a wee boy in an Airfix shop!

PM me if you want the plans and I´ll post them to Dropbox or Googledocs.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Does anyone know how to build a solar filtration system for a balsa/pool? I can find solar heaters by the ton, solar showers, but no mention on the internet anywhere about solar filtration kits so I reckon I am going to have to build one myself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

There are a couple of companies I´ve come across, but they´re probably more on an industrial scale.

Solar Water Filtration | Mono Pumps (Aust) Pty Ltd
// F Cubed // - Solar Filtration

Or you can watch this 



and learn how to build one yourself! The principal is sound, you just need to ramp up the scale!


----------



## Diez66 (Jul 11, 2011)

*I would like the plans please*



Yossa said:


> My best mate (the ****** responsible for me ending up here!) is totally mad on all things solar. He has been building some interesting solar arrays. There is a Swiss/German(?) guy called , who makes solar cookers and the like. There is an amazing sun tracking device that can be built from bits of an old bike and a large rock. I kid you not.
> 
> I have all of the plans in PDF format. They´re quite fascinating reading and if you´re a closet engineer, like me, then you will be drooling like a wee boy in an Airfix shop!
> 
> PM me if you want the plans and I´ll post them to Dropbox or Googledocs.


Unable to "PM" as not enough posts but I am looking to get some solar water heating set up and want to research as much as possible before I spend any money, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

There are a plethora of sites on the web giving detailed instructions on how to build solar water heaters. These range from tatty little projects for a few quid to extremely professional systems, with parts costing quite a few shekels.

Homemade Solar Water Heaters

With decent marine ply, copper pipe, some glass and oodles of imagination you can do some seriously funky stuff. A windscreen wiper pump is ding dang for circulating the water and can run off a 12V battery (solar-charged, naturally!). 

Good luck with your research!


----------



## Diez66 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, I will keep up my research and once I have my new cylinder, I will start the build.
Pete


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

My researches suggest that PV is a waste of time and money. Even if you DO manage to resell any excess to the electricity company, you are likely to take 25-30 years to recoup your costs. A better utilisation of solar energy is by means of water heating, but you need to beware of the high levels of cal in many areas which can fur up your pipes faster than an MP can fiddle his expenses.


----------



## Diez66 (Jul 11, 2011)

PV seems such a good idea until you do the figures unless you get some real good, and guaranteed, feed-in tariffs it is "currently" dead in the water. 
I agree, hot water is the best option at the moment. Thanks.


----------



## elena40 (Jan 6, 2012)

NotinUse said:


> I know very little but did read once you would need many panels to even make it worthwhile. Remember if a panel is rated at 200 watts thats maximum peak output so the panel would need to follow the suns track during the day to maintain that output. A dull day and the power output drops considerably. You will be using that power as well as topping up storage.
> During the night obviously nothing generated and the time when you are not using the supply and would have power to spare.


you need 600 + watt panels and they are expensive + a bank of batteries for nightime supply


elena


----------



## chilton (Sep 6, 2016)

*if you´re a closet engineer...*

...''if you´re a closet engineer, like me, then you will be drooling like a wee boy in an Airfix shop!''
====================================================
Sorry, you are an engineer in what?


----------



## chilton (Sep 6, 2016)

*if you´re a closet engineer*



Yossa said:


> My best mate (the ****** responsible for me ending up here!)
> 
> ...''if you´re a closet engineer, like me, then you will be drooling like a wee boy in an Airfix shop!''
> 
> ...


----------

